# Livestock Guardian Dogs



## FarmerRob (May 16, 2009)

I would like to hear from anyone who has ever used the Ovtcharka (aka Caucasian Mountain Dog, Caucasian Ovtcharka, Caucasian Shepherd Dog, etc.) as a Livestock Guardian Dog.  How well did they do with various types of livestock?  How did they compare with other types of LGD's that you have had.  

I can find lots of information on Pyrenees, Anatolians and Maremma but not too much about the Ovtcharka in this regard.

Also what other breeds have you used and had success with protecting a variety of livestock--chickens, ducks, guineas, cows, pigs, etc.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 16, 2009)

I can't help you with the Ovtcharka but, I can tell you about Saint Bernards.

I know most people don't think of them with livestock but, that is their original purpose in life. They will herd &/or guard livestock. We had one that herded really well. Our current one is a gread guard against prediators dog. She does help herd some but, we never worked her much that way so the fact that she isn't as good as our last one is probably more our fault than hers. We didn't need the herd dog so much with her. If you watch their breeding they are very gentle dogs. But, make sure you get one from a good breeder as the Beethoven movies and their increased popularity ended up with some backyard puppy mills that just didn't care and those dogs could be nasty. Like anyother breed that has gained popularity due to a movie, presidential dog, etc.


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 16, 2009)

Cleo, our Black Russian Terrier, is wonderful at guarding and protecting, and uses her judgment in making decisions. We only have chickens, but she has been careful with them since they wree chicks and counts them every night.  Rooster has recently started attacking people and she now guards that he behaves himself. Yet she leaves hens alone.  I only wish we had calves because I am sure she would be great with them. She would love farm life.
There is a gal in Wisconsin who has BRTs on a farm and she says they claim the animals and guard well.  She has to make sure the dogs know when she brings a new animal in that it is OK and part of the farm.
Drawback... grooming is constant.
BRTs were developed by the Red Army during the cold war to guard Siberian labor camps. Ours is a rescue and loves kids and family.
We came home yesterday to a missing leghorn chick from the box on the porch and with items knocked around and in disarray.  We searched half an hour and found no other evidence. Finally we found it hiding quietly in a corner near the original box.
We think it flew out, Cleo chased to as close as she could get it to the box and left it there.
Last year's batch, we had one get out and she caught it and brougt it to us unharmed.  
oh... Cleo is 27 inches high and 100 lbs. Looks like a bear cub from a distance.


----------



## FarmerRob (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for both of those replies.  And I hope to keep hearing from others also.

Kitty, you are right I never would have thought of St. Bernards but it sounds like you have had great success with them.  

Imissmygirls, I had frankly never even heard of the Black Russian Terrier but I looked them up after your post and saw that they are AKC recognized so there have to be quite a few of them around.  My first thought when I saw a picture was that they reminded me a bit of the Bouvier des Flandres in shape.  A little larger and darker.  From your post it really sounds like a great dog to have around the farm.  Any LGD that is gentle with chickens is a fine animal in my book since chickens seem to be prey to just about everything else with four legs or wings.

With both of these grooming would obviously be a frequent issue.  My biggest concern would be how they would handle life in the pasture with a herd during our hot and seriously humid Georgia summers.  No doubt they would barely blink at our winters which usually consist of two to three weeks of actual winter (cumulatively,) and the rest is just annoyingly chilly.

I have been leaning towards the Anatolians since their shorter coat would reduce the frequency of grooming and they have the size, genetics and history you would want in a herd guardian.  And I figure if they can handle the weather in Turkey they should be just fine around here.

However, I keep looking at other choices.  The appeal of the Caucasian Ovtcharka is it's intense territorial nature combined with the size to eat most critters that would dare violate those boundaries.  My concerns are whether they will be as good with chickens and other fowl as they should be with larger animals like cattle, goats, sheep etc.  Also would be concerned about them getting off the farm--heavy duty fencing is a given but I'm wondering if they like to dig and tunnel and go walking about outside their territory.


----------



## Thewife (May 17, 2009)

I love my lab/rottis!
They don't *know* they are protecting the critters, they just know there are certain critters I don't want around.
They don't have a strong herding instint, but they have learned there are times I need them to "push"!
They also protect me from the critters if I need it!
They don't require much grooming, they do good in our winters!


----------



## okiron (May 18, 2009)

My friend will be using 2 ovcharkas to guard alpacas. He doesn't have the alpacas yet but they are wonderful about guarding his property and his other dogs.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Mugen (May 20, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I'm a proud owner of two male Komondors and a male Caucasian. They are all intact males.  They are wonderful guarding dogs. Komondors are very independent dogs. Komondors are likely to attack people. One of my males almost attacked a family's friend for picking my vegetables. He's very anger. Luckily, he was on a leash. Komondors are kings of LGDs.

COs are on the league of their own. Some say owning a CO is like owning a loaded guns.  COs are trainable. You have to be firm and consistent with them. You definitely need high and secured fencing for COs. Mine is very sweet and adorable when things are calm. He is very fast. In the blink of an eye, he could go from sweet to ferocious and up against your neck. Mine is a bear-type big bone Nagazi. 


Regards,

Mugen


----------



## wynedot55 (May 21, 2009)




----------

